# What Kind of Pigeon?



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi - George Simon suggested I post in this section in hopes some of the "show" experts could give me some info on this pigeon. The entire thread is under the "feral" forum titled "Be Careful What You Wish For". This was a young fledgling found in the attic of a crack house that is being renovated - along with lots of other ferals we're rehabbing.

Here is the link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=128561&postcount=72

Thank you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What Color Is This Bird*

I think its a brown OPEL, or maybe just a brown check. I hope someone with knowlege of genetic could give us a clue as to color. george simon


----------

